# powerhead



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

i have a 55 gallon with 5 rbps (approx. 1 in.). i just needed to know if any particular kind is really good without being way too expensive.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I just bought a Hagen Pro 4 from Big Als on sale for $19 and put it in my 55. Works well.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

get some thing that has an adjustable output nozzle that way you can tune it down if needed get somethign around 500gph Rio water pumps have the adjust nozzle and are cheap here is the link to great deals on Rios

http://www.aquatictech.com/pumps.html


----------

